# signage



## Examiner (Aug 24, 2011)

Would the Area of Rescue Assistance sign be on the outside of the stair or inside the stair where the wheelchairs are to be located?

Section 216.4 (2010 ADA); Is the required tactile sign for exit discharge to be located on glazing for storefronts adjacent to the full glass storefront doors?

What verbiage is required for these locations?

Ex: Stair is already ID as STAIR.  Is STAIR sufficient or should it say EXIT STAIR?


----------



## steveray (Aug 24, 2011)

1.   Outside

2.   Yes

3.   EXIT  per 1011.3


----------



## mark handler (Aug 24, 2011)

1011.3 Tactile exit signs. For the purposes of Section 1011.3,

the term "tactile exit signs" shall mean those required signs

that comply with Section 1117B.5.1 Item 1. Tactile exit signs

shall be required at the following locations:

1. Each grade-level exterior exit door shall be identified by

a tactile exit sign with the word, "EXIT."

2. Each exit door that leads directly to a grade-level exterior

exit by means of a stairway or ramp shall be identified

by a tactile exit sign with the following words as

appropriate: .

A. "EXIT STAIR DOWN"

B. "EXIT RAMP DOWN"

C. "EXIT STAIR UP"

D. "EXIT RAMP UP"

http://publicecodes.citation.com/st/ca/st/b200v07/st_ca_st_b200v07_10_sec011_par002.htm


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the specifics in that Cali code Mark....have the newer I-codes gone that route?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> I like the specifics in that Cali code Mark....have the newer I-codes gone that route?


No

2009 1011.3 Tactile exit signs. A tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC Al17.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an area ofrefuge, an exterior area for assisted rescue, an exit stairway, an exit ramp, an exit passageway and the exit discharge.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 25, 2011)

2009 IBC

1007.9 Signage.

Signage indicating special accessibility provisions shall be provided as shown:

1. Each door providing access to an area of refuge from an adjacent floor area shall be identified by a sign stating: AREA OF REFUGE.

2. Each door providing access to an exterior area for assisted rescue shall be identified by a sign stating: EXTERIOR AREA FOR ASSISTED RESCUE.

Signage shall comply with the ICC A117.1 requirements for visual characters and include the International Symbol of Accessibility. Where exit sign illumination is required by Section 1011.2, the signs shall be illuminated. Additionally, tactile signage complying with ICC A117.1 shall be located at each door to an area of refuge and exterior area for assisted rescue in accordance with Section 1011.3.


----------

